# Two Types Of Bridgeport J Head Series I?



## kplyler (May 20, 2015)

The Bridgeport clone I have has two knobs on top of the drive/pulley housing.  A Spindle Brake and a High/Low Speed Clutch Control.  But all the BP 1J manuals I see only show a Spindle Break and its on the front and side of the pulley housing. Were there two types of BP 1Js? Any one know where I can find a manual for one with the 2 knobs on top.  I see lots of tear down instructions for the 2 knob on top configuration, but no Owner/User manual.

Thanks


----------



## Holescreek (May 20, 2015)

kplyler said:


> The Bridgeport clone I have has two knobs on top of the drive/pulley housing.  A Spindle Brake and a High/Low Speed Clutch Control.  But all the BP 1J manuals I see only show a Spindle Break and its on the front and side of the pulley housing. Were there two types of BP 1Js? Any one know where I can find a manual for one with the 2 knobs on top.  I see lots of tear down instructions for the 2 knob on top configuration, but no Owner/User manual.
> 
> Thanks


 
What is the name of your clone? Could be where they diverged from making a copy.


----------



## kplyler (May 21, 2015)

Alright, my confusion looks like I'm looking at a 2J compared to a 1J. Thanks The manual I have jumps back an forth withou mentioning the change.


----------

